# Echo CS-500P



## Edge & Engine (May 23, 2011)

Figured there might be one or two of you interested in this. We got the new CS-500P in today. Amazingly, this saw weighs over two pounds less than the Dolmar PS-5100, it must be one of the lightest 50cc's around. Didn't run it yet, I'll post up some pics this evening, maybe even a video if time permits and the rains slows up.

Note: no shipments on these, sorry.


----------



## o8f150 (May 23, 2011)

it sure is a light weight,, 10.6 pounds but cost almost 500.00


----------



## Edge & Engine (May 23, 2011)

Yes, it's not cheap, ($459 list) but it's not higher than any other 50cc pro saw.


----------



## nmurph (May 23, 2011)

It doesn't interest Troll!! (it's the side-ways balance thing!).


----------



## miking (May 24, 2011)

Are there any major changes from the 530? The specs look pretty similar except it's slightly lighter and a smaller fuel tank.


----------



## rburg (May 24, 2011)

Does this model have an outboard clutch or inboard? Does this model have side or front tensioning? I believe I have read that this saw is made by shindaiwa. It sounds like a good model for the 50cc class. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jeepin' (May 24, 2011)

Checked it out on Echo's website, owners manual shows inboard clutch. From the looks of this saw, it might be time for a new family member addition...


----------



## Edge & Engine (May 24, 2011)

It's an inboard, and 100% different from the CS-530. It's very similar to the Shindaiwa 446s, but it has a different engine and several new features.


----------



## fatboymoe (May 24, 2011)

I took a chance and bought the Echo CS 600P when it first came out and couldn't be more happy. I might do the same with one of these. I just hope the actual weight is what the spec's say it is supposed to be. 

The price is not that far off from a Stihl 261, looks lilke about a C note difference in retail.


----------



## Storm56 (May 24, 2011)

I bought a 530 used this year and am pretty pleased with. If this is an improvement it may be pretty good. I do like the inboard clutches better when it comes time to swap a chain, flip the bar or replace a sprocket. 

The high and low speed limiter setup on the carb kind of reminds me of those on my Stihl 290.


----------



## nmurph (May 24, 2011)

I spy removable transfer covers a la 359........


----------



## Edge & Engine (May 24, 2011)

As you can see, the actual weight is very close to the advertised weight of 10.6 lbs.

I haven't had time to run it yet, but I will post a video when I do.


----------



## caleath (May 24, 2011)

sweet looking saw...I did want a new saw...I mean one thats new new...not just new to me. This might just be it.


----------



## mountainlake (May 24, 2011)

So long as it's got the power of the 510, 520 and 530n saws it should be a winner. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 24, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> it sure is a light weight,, 10.6 pounds but cost almost 500.00


 
$459 list, maybe they'll start selling on Ebay for $325 or so. Steve


----------



## GASoline71 (May 24, 2011)

That's not a bad lookin' saw.

Gary


----------



## rmh3481 (May 24, 2011)

Looks good Kyle, thanks for posting the under cover pics!


----------



## miking (May 24, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> $459 list, maybe they'll start selling on Ebay for $325 or so. Steve


 
Haha, if that's the case I'll be buying one! Really like my 530, but for that price I could be persuaded to buy another 50 cc saw.


----------



## nmurph (May 24, 2011)

What's the HP rating?


----------



## mountainlake (May 24, 2011)

nmurph said:


> What's the HP rating?


 
Doesn't matter, its how fast they cut and we've been seeing vids of Echo saws cutting good lately. Steve


----------



## mweba (May 24, 2011)

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MN Ripper (May 24, 2011)

Edge is the air filter the automotive style, felt box style or?

Thanks for posting some pictures. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## nmurph (May 25, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Doesn't matter, its how fast they cut and we've been seeing vids of Echo saws cutting good lately. Steve


 
Sure it does.


----------



## Justsaws (May 25, 2011)

If it stays together and has any piss to it at all that Echo will sell, sell and sell.

The number of folks looking to step away from Stihl and Husqvarna right now is HUGE. Hopefully Echo put it together right.

At $400.00 out the door it would not need to have all that much piss to it, 10.7#.


----------



## mountainlake (May 25, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Sure it does.


 
If published numbers matter, my CS510 and CS520 Echo saws cut faster than the 3.8hp Stihl 029 and MS290 saws any day of the week how much HP do they have. If fact I've saw a vid on here of a CS450 (45cc) cutting faster than a MS290, does it have more than 3.8 hp. What cuts faster a 3.8hp MS290 or a little less hp 346xp or a 3.75 hp MS261. Steve


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 25, 2011)

justsaws said:


> if it stays together and has any piss to it at all that echo will sell, sell and sell.
> 
> The number of folks looking to step away from stihl and husqvarna right now is huge. Hopefully echo put it together right.
> 
> At $400.00 out the door it would not need to have all that much piss to it, 10.7#.


stihls' sales numbers sure don't reflect that statement.........and i own a few echos' myself


----------



## pgg (May 25, 2011)

I hear the loggers down here are gonna ditch their 390's and 066's for the amazing new Echos


----------



## nmurph (May 25, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> If published numbers matter, my CS510 and CS520 Echo saws cut faster than the 3.8hp Stihl 029 and MS290 saws any day of the week how much HP do they have. If fact I've saw a vid on here of a CS450 (45cc) cutting faster than a MS290, does it have more than 3.8 hp. What cuts faster a 3.8hp MS290 or a little less hp 346xp or a 3.75 hp MS261. Steve


 
A little defensive, are we? If those numbers are accurate, and an operator can keep the saw running at that point, then there is no way the lower hp will cut faster.


----------



## pgg (May 25, 2011)

Echo are also claiming their little 360T as a 1.6kw saw. The same power as the U.S. model MS200T. Echo would never mislead anyone would they?


----------



## mountainlake (May 25, 2011)

pgg said:


> Echo are also claiming their little 360T as a 1.6kw saw. The same power as the U.S. model MS200T. Echo would never mislead anyone would they?


 
Stihl would never mislead anyone either with thier overrated MS290 would they?
Your right for once, according to published numbers over in NZ

Echo's new model

CS350TES

35.8cc
1.65 kw
3.5 KG

Stihl 200T
35.2 cc
1.6 kw
3.6 KG

According to the numbers you'ld all be buying the CS350, I don't think so. As I've always said published number are just that. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 25, 2011)

nmurph said:


> A little defensive, are we? If those numbers are accurate, and an operator can keep the saw running at that point, then there is no way the lower hp will cut faster.


 
Which would mean the Echo saws have more HP when they cut faster. Not defensive just the facts. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 25, 2011)

Justsaws said:


> If it stays together and has any piss to it at all that Echo will sell, sell and sell.
> 
> The number of folks looking to step away from Stihl and Husqvarna right now is HUGE. Hopefully Echo put it together right.
> 
> At $400.00 out the door it would not need to have all that much piss to it, 10.7#.


 
I don't think there's to many Stihl and Husky pro saw users that are looking to step away but ones that buy homeowner saws are as both companys cheapen them up every year. Steve


----------



## nmurph (May 25, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Which would mean the Echo saws have more HP when they cut faster. Not defensive just the facts. Steve


 
Maybe, or there were other factors at work.


----------



## miking (May 25, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> I don't think there's to many Stihl and Husky pro saw users that are looking to step away but ones that buy homeowner saws are as both companys cheapen them up every year. Steve


 
That's exactly why I stepped away from Stihl. When I worked for other outfits, my bosses supplied 250s and 260s for thinning jobs and each successive saw just wasn't like it's predecessor. When I began my own business I was fully committed to going with the 260 and when I choked on the price tag I checked out the Echo saws and found them to be everything the Stihls were and more, all for considerably less money. Funny story: when I complained about the Stihls before, my old boss threatened to by me an Echo, and being a hardcore stihly back then, I shut up but in hindsight, I wish he had because I probably would have had a 510 or 520.


----------



## flimflam (May 25, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> If published numbers matter, my CS510 and CS520 Echo saws cut faster than the 3.8hp Stihl 029 and MS290 saws any day of the week how much HP do they have. If fact I've saw a vid on here of a CS450 (45cc) cutting faster than a MS290, does it have more than 3.8 hp. What cuts faster a 3.8hp MS290 or a little less hp 346xp or a 3.75 hp MS261. Steve


 
This guy I swear has a hard on for STIHL. He's a walking propaganda machine for Echo. Why dont you make fair comparisons? You always compare a modified Echo to a stock STIHL. You never compare apples to apples. Stock for stock, that MS 290 will be more powerful than any of the Echo's you mentioned, modified for modified, same deal. Just retire.


----------



## mountainlake (May 25, 2011)

flimflam said:


> This guy I swear has a hard on for STIHL. He's a walking propaganda machine for Echo. Why dont you make fair comparisons? You always compare a modified Echo to a stock STIHL. You never compare apples to apples. Stock for stock, that MS 290 will be more powerful than any of the Echo's you mentioned, modified for modified, same deal. Just retire.


 
I still have a couple of stock CS 510 saws. When both the CS520 and MS290 are stock the CS520 cuts faster and the Echo will wake up a lot more with a muff modd that the MS290 will. Watch some of the vids on here. There's nothing wrong with pro Stihl saws except the high cost, homeowner ones don't cut the mustard and get worse every year. Steve


----------



## rmotoman (May 25, 2011)

I have an Echo 8000 and I have ran my brother's 2070 (371). Both are rated at 3.9kw. My guess is the 8000 is about 20% faster than the Jonsered plus I don't have to deal with the dinky powerband.

I also have a friend that just bought a 272 Husky. After running my 8000 the first words were WOW that thing cuts fast! 

My other brother runs Stihls at work and Echos for his own firewood. He always says there is no difference between them. If there is you need a stopwatch to tell the difference.


----------



## wyk (May 26, 2011)

pgg said:


> I hear the loggers down here are gonna ditch their 390's and 066's for the amazing new Echos


 
I'm not a logger, and fortunately I am not in NZ where I would have to tolerate pgg's ignorant vitriol face to face, but I have both a 385xp and an Echo cs-520. The Arborist I was working with yesterday was impressed with how much more power my Echo had than his ms260. At 10.6oz, the new Echo would be a great saw if it had the same power. I am curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## wyk (May 26, 2011)

nmurph said:


> A little defensive, are we? If those numbers are accurate, and an operator can keep the saw running at that point, then there is no way the lower hp will cut faster.


 
I don't think it's fair to label his response as purely defensive. We all know there is a difference between marketing and the actual product you might receive, regardless of manufacture.


----------



## nmurph (May 26, 2011)

wyk said:


> I don't think it's fair to label his response as purely defensive. We all know there is a difference between marketing and the actual product you might receive, regardless of manufacture.


 
Just tweaking them; The Echo throng is easy, and Steve, especially so.

I agree that if the power is there, Echo might have a winner. The weight is a full pound lighter than a 346. But the sideways balance might not be as good (J/K ST).


----------



## o8f150 (May 26, 2011)

it is a good looking saw. i had the 530 and it was a creamer with a MM and tuned. if it will cut as fast as the 530 it will be a fantastic saw. least i can say echo stayed with the non sealed jets,trim the limiters and fatten it up. but on the other had i won't put out the almost 500 to replace my 361. for teh extra pound, 100 more and more cc's i will keep my 361 since i can't afford to go out and just buy it. personally echo has come a long way with their saws. they are looking a lot better just hope they will last a long time


----------



## Cliff R (May 26, 2011)

"personally echo has come a long way with their saws. they are looking a lot better just hope they will last a long time"

+1

Not just chainsaws, they make EXCELLENT string trimmers, leaf blowers, and garden tiller as well.

I've been running one of their straight shaft string trimmers since 2004, and love it. Zero issues anyplace. It would be nice to have an adjustable carb on it, but it has great power and plenty of speed.

Dig my garden up every year with their little tiller, and just did a big garden spot for a friend of ours earlier this week.

The leaf blower is really strong for the size/weight, and is used several times a week now for nearly 10 years.

All their saws in their line-up aren't comparable to Stihl and Husqvarna Pro models, but they are continuing to improve the line-up, and constructing their saws with more professional features, and more power/chain speed as well.

My opinion is that they will take a bite out of that market, if they continue on their current path. So far they've concentrated on the small and mid-sized offerings. Echo's big saws still need some improvements. I own a CS-6700, and had two CS-670's and one CS-800. I kept the CS-6700 as a "loaner", and dumped the 670's and 800 as they just weren't on par with my larger Husqvarna Pro saws......Cliff


----------



## wyk (May 26, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Just tweaking them; The Echo throng is easy, and Steve, especially so.
> 
> I agree that if the power is there, Echo might have a winner. The weight is a full pound lighter than a 346. But the sideways balance might not be as good (J/K ST).


 
We'll have to see. I was 'snedding'/bumping today in County Carlow, Ireland. I did notice the 346 rolls along the trunks better than my Echo does. Having said that, my Echo has heaps more power. I dunno how Echo do it. I hear the timing advances more aggressively than other saws, but that was just hearsay. The new 500 is a looker, tho. At least they got that and the weight right.


----------



## motobike (May 30, 2011)

*CS-500Pp ignition*



Edge & Engine said:


> Figured there might be one or two of you interested in this. We got the new CS-500P in today. Amazingly, this saw weighs over two pounds less than the Dolmar PS-5100, it must be one of the lightest 50cc's around. Didn't run it yet, I'll post up some pics this evening, maybe even a video if time permits and the rains slows up.
> 
> Note: no shipments on these, sorry.



Edge and Engine: Or Anybody with Echo info: 

1. I see the ignition is listed as CDI and the CS-550p is DIGITAL. Can you explain the differences in the two systems?

2. Are the CS-530s still being made available from the factory?

3. I am an Echo fan, never had an engine failure with an Echo; but tell me the truth if you will, Is this the best Echo now available (CS-500p)?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bob Wright (May 30, 2011)

motobike said:


> Edge and Engine: Or Anybody with Echo info:
> 
> 1. I see the ignition is listed as CDI and the CS-550p is DIGITAL. Can you explain the differences in the two systems?


 From wikipedia...Bob

Digital electronic ignitionsAt the turn of the 21st century digital electronic ignition modules became available for small engines on such applications as chainsaws, string trimmers, leaf blowers, and lawn mowers. This was made possible by low cost, high speed, and small footprint microcontrollers. Digital electronic ignition modules can be designed as either capacitor discharge ignition (CDI) or inductive discharge ignition (IDI) systems. Capacitive discharge digital ignitions store charged energy for the spark in a capacitor within the module that can be released to the spark plug at virtually any time throughout the engine cycle via a control signal from the microprocessor. This allows for greater timing flexibility, and engine performance; especially when designed hand-in-hand with the engine carburetor.


----------



## ChrisF (May 30, 2011)

I'm liking the looks of this new Echo, would love to see a vid of it run.

I don't have any experience with Echo saws before, so all I know is what I read here, both good and bad.

(Also, you guys comparing the 80CC Echo to the 70CC stihl/husky saws and saying it cuts faster... WTF?)


----------



## mountainlake (May 30, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> I'm liking the looks of this new Echo, would love to see a vid of it run.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Echo saws before, so all I know is what I read here, both good and bad.
> 
> (Also, you guys comparing the 80CC Echo to the 70CC stihl/husky saws and saying it cuts faster... WTF?)


 
Chris last time i did timed cuts my CS8000 took 14 secends and my 044 took 19 seconds, the Cs8000 doesn't rev as high but you can lean on it with low rakers. Againt my 385xp the CS8000 was 1 or 2 seconds slower in 20 second cut. this is in white oak. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 30, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> From wikipedia...Bob
> 
> Digital electronic ignitionsAt the turn of the 21st century digital electronic ignition modules became available for small engines on such applications as chainsaws, string trimmers, leaf blowers, and lawn mowers. This was made possible by low cost, high speed, and small footprint microcontrollers. Digital electronic ignition modules can be designed as either capacitor discharge ignition (CDI) or inductive discharge ignition (IDI) systems. Capacitive discharge digital ignitions store charged energy for the spark in a capacitor within the module that can be released to the spark plug at virtually any time throughout the engine cycle via a control signal from the microprocessor. This allows for greater timing flexibility, and engine performance; especially when designed hand-in-hand with the engine carburetor.


 
Bob or anyone, do most saws nowdays have some kind if spark advance or not. I'd almost think my 044 doesn't as it will pull back hard if I don't pull it hard enough, there would be no reason to have the timing that far advanced if it had some sort of timing advance. Steve


----------



## ChrisF (May 30, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Chris last time i did timed cuts my CS8000 took 14 secends and my 044 took 19 seconds, the Cs8000 doesn't rev as high but you can lean on it with low rakers. Againt my 385xp the CS8000 was 1 or 2 seconds slower in 20 second cut. this is in white oak. Steve


 
Well yeah, my point was that it shouldn't be surprising that the 80cc echo cuts faster than the 70cc stihl, nor is it a fair comparison.

Run against, say, a Dolmar 7900 however, it'd be more fair.

Not picking a fight or dissing echo, just stating my view.


----------



## mountainlake (May 30, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Well yeah, my point was that it shouldn't be surprising that the 80cc echo cuts faster than the 70cc stihl, nor is it a fair comparison.
> 
> Run against, say, a Dolmar 7900 however, it'd be more fair.
> 
> Not picking a fight or dissing echo, just stating my view.


 
I have a 7900 Dolmar also which cuts the same as my 385xp so it's a bit faster the my CS8000. According to the Stihl, Husky bunch a 70cc Stihl or Husky does cut faster than the 80cc Echo, they rev faster but don't cut faster, maybe in small softwood. Steve


----------



## Hddnis (May 30, 2011)

I'm really liking what I see in the pics of this new saw. I'll be adding it to my saw purchase cue for sure. We all know it won't stay stock for long, but I guess I can hold off long enough to break it in first.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## ChrisF (May 30, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> According to the Stihl, Husky bunch a 70cc Stihl or Husky does cut faster than the 80cc Echo


 
I know, people on both/all sides of the fence tend to get a bit fanatical. 
 
I don't really give a damn one way or the other, a good saw is a good saw no matter what the tag.


----------



## motobike (May 30, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> From wikipedia...Bob
> 
> Digital electronic ignitionsAt the turn of the 21st century digital electronic ignition modules became available for small engines on such applications as chainsaws, string trimmers, leaf blowers, and lawn mowers. This was made possible by low cost, high speed, and small footprint microcontrollers. Digital electronic ignition modules can be designed as either capacitor discharge ignition (CDI) or inductive discharge ignition (IDI) systems. Capacitive discharge digital ignitions store charged energy for the spark in a capacitor within the module that can be released to the spark plug at virtually any time throughout the engine cycle via a control signal from the microprocessor. This allows for greater timing flexibility, and engine performance; especially when designed hand-in-hand with the engine carburetor.



Thanks Bob,

Yes, on the new Echo site; they list the new CS-500p as CDI and the new CS-550p as Digital.

Just in layman's terms, I though they were the same; but Echo listed them different.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a video of the CS-500P cutting. 100% stock, including needle settings.
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uRo6ID7pcSE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


My ported 446s is still faster (as it should be, even though it was my first port job and not quite as good as I'd hoped for):

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/h8xK9vj4XBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Doug Fir (Jun 4, 2011)

Edge & Engine said:


> Here's a video of the CS-500P cutting. 100% stock, including needle settings. ...



Wow, that's pretty impressive for a 10+ lb. saw straight out of the box. Once it is broken in and re-tuned it should do even better. I really like the looks of that saw. Echo saws are known for starting easily and reliably, and for being relatively trouble free. Hopefully the new saw will continue that tradition, but with an improved power-to-weight ratio. 

Me likey! :msp_thumbup:

Doug


----------



## miking (Jun 5, 2011)

Very, very nice. Echo's got some topnotch saws and this looks like one, and its weight went down from the 530 to boot. Thanks for posting a vid.


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks and sounds good, this one doesn't seem to set to lean with the factory setting. Steve


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this model made by echo, or is it basically a shindaiwa made for echo? I know the pictures of the chain adjuster look like that on the 446.


----------



## Doug Fir (Jun 5, 2011)

rburg said:


> Is this model made by echo, or is it basically a shindaiwa made for echo? I know the pictures of the chain adjuster look like that on the 446.


 
It's my understanding that this saw is based on a Shindaiwa design. Of course Shindaiwa is now part of Echo, so I suppose you could say that this is made by the "new" Echo. My guess is that there is a bit of Echo DNA in there as well. The purchase of Shindaiwa by Echo was viewed with trepidation by Shiny fans. Hopefully this saw shows that Echo plans to build on the strong engineering tradition at Shindaiwa, improving it rather than killing it. Time will tell.

Doug


----------



## caleath (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks good to me... I have liked some of Echos engineering and with the addition of Shinny too....well this might be my first brand new saw. I have never bought a new saw before.


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with some of each as they both made good high quality saws in the past and the new ones are only getting better. It's nice to see one 50cc saw that didn't gain wieght. Steve


----------



## motobike (Jun 6, 2011)

*CS-500P vs. CS530 availability*

Is Echo still selling the CS-530?

Are the CS-500P's on the shelf beside the 530?

I checked 1 dealer and they had neither.


----------



## miking (Jun 6, 2011)

I need some mix so I'll try and get to my dealer this week and see if the 500 is there. Last time I was there they had a 530 on the shelf but that was probably a month ago.


----------



## fatboymoe (Jun 6, 2011)

The Echo CS-500p is now available from the Home Depot website. I think the price was $469.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jun 6, 2011)

motobike said:


> Is Echo still selling the CS-530?
> 
> Are the CS-500P's on the shelf beside the 530?
> 
> I checked 1 dealer and they had neither.


 
The only stock left is at dealers.


----------



## miking (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a chance to stop by today and hopefully see a 500 but no dice. There was one 530 left, and since my Echo dealer is also a Stihl dealer I got to check out a 261. Heavy and awkward were my immediate impressions.


----------



## Doug Fir (Jun 8, 2011)

fatboymoe said:


> The Echo CS-500p is now available from the Home Depot website. I think the price was $469.


 
That's the price with the 20" bar and chain. According to Echo the saw can be ordered with a 16" or 18" as well, which are probably better suited to a 50cc saw. Here are the MSRPs:

16" $449.99
18" $459.99
20" $469.99

Or you could wait until stolen NIB saws start showing up on eBay for less than the wholesale price. 

Doug


----------



## caleath (Jun 8, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> That's the price with the 20" bar and chain. According to Echo the saw can be ordered with a 16" or 18" as well, which are probably better suited to a 50cc saw. Here are the MSRPs:
> 
> 16" $449.99
> 18" $459.99
> ...


 

I always wondered where all those saws are coming from...they are on craigs list around here too.

I was told they were more than likely stolen from Box store too.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 8, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> ...
> Or you could wait until stolen NIB saws start showing up on eBay for less than the wholesale price.
> 
> Doug


 


caleath said:


> I always wondered where all those saws are coming from...they are on craigs list around here too.
> 
> I was told they were more than likely stolen from Box store too.




I'm not sure that individual eBay sellers who list a lot of NIB Echo saws could get away with selling stolen saws; it seems that sooner or later they would get caught. Maybe Echo periodically unloads saws dirt cheap???


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 8, 2011)

Edge & Engine said:


> Figured there might be one or two of you interested in this. We got the new CS-500P in today. Amazingly, this saw weighs over two pounds less than the Dolmar PS-5100, it must be one of the lightest 50cc's around. Didn't run it yet, I'll post up some pics this evening, maybe even a video if time permits and the rains slows up.
> 
> Note: no shipments on these, sorry.


 
So Dolmar fudged their weight on the 5100 by over 1.5 pounds?
The Dolmar broucure claims 11.2 pounds. We know they used some funky horsepower ratings back in the day (SAE). So I guess they are not above reproach.

It looks like a decent cutting saw, but doesn't have that "snarl" of the 5100.


----------



## Doug Fir (Jun 8, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> So Dolmar fudged their weight on the 5100 by over 1.5 pounds?
> The Dolmar broucure claims 11.2 pounds. We know they used some funky horsepower ratings back in the day (SAE). So I guess they are not above reproach.
> 
> It looks like a decent cutting saw, but doesn't have that "snarl" of the 5100.


 
I really like Dolmar saws, but the "official" weights of the 5100 and 5105 always struck me as BS. I had a chance to play with a 5105 and a PS-420, both with a 16" bar. The 5105 is supposedly only a bit heavier than the 420 but it felt much heavier. The 5105 feels more like a 12 lb PH.  In the end the only accurate way to determine the weight of a saw is to do what Edge and Engine did--put the saw on a scale! 

If we are comparing the performance of saws with similar weights then the CS-500p should be compared to the PS-420, not the 5100 or 5105.

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 20, 2011)

nmurph said:


> It doesn't interest Troll!! (it's the side-ways balance thing!).



I know nothing about the balance of that saw. :rolleyes2:

The weight looks good, at least "on paper" - same weight as the MS260 and the OE 346xp......


----------



## nmurph (Jun 20, 2011)

The 5100 is 12lbs. The 510 is 12lb 6oz.


----------



## w8ye (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a Dolmar 5105 that came from the factory with a 20" X 3/8" B & C.

With that bar, it doesn't feel particularly light weight. I also have a newer Husky 350 with a 20" X .325" bar and it feels lighter.

The Dolmar does a respectable job with the big chain.

The only Echo I have is a 50cc clamshell (Kioritz SB1080) made into a model airplane engine (BME 50) which is nice.


----------



## mweba (Aug 19, 2011)

Any updates on this saw? Interested in how they run and handle?


----------



## Doug Fir (Aug 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> Any updates on this saw? Interested in how they run and handle?


 
I am also interested in hearing more about the saw. I haven't managed to find one. I see that the new brochure highlights the saw's weight:

"Lightest 50cc gas powered engine chain saw in North America" 

Now if I could just find one to try out! :biggrin:

Doug


----------



## mweba (Aug 19, 2011)

Couple down the road from me but would like to hear some feed back first. Usually, I go out and buy them myself to review but end up selling every new comer only to keep my 5100. Tryin to save some coin


----------



## miking (Aug 19, 2011)

I was at my dealer last week and they hadn't had any in yet. Would like to have a looksee myself.


----------



## mweba (Aug 19, 2011)

:bang: Gonna have to go pick one up


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 19, 2011)

the dealer I go to has had one on the shelf for few weeks now. $449 w/18"b/c not sure how that compares to other dealers across the country. Sure is different, very tempting. Mitch let us know how you like it! :smile2:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Aug 20, 2011)

chris j. said:


> i'm not sure that individual ebay sellers who list a lot of nib echo saws could get away with selling stolen saws; it seems that sooner or later they would get caught. Maybe echo periodically unloads saws dirt cheap???


 not saying it doesn't happen, but until now all my echos' came off ebay, and i have never received a hot one. I always buy from a seller with good rep, and lots of it. I run the s/n before i buy, ifigure if the seller is not selling hot saws,they won't have a problem giving me the s/n.


----------



## cambl (Nov 9, 2011)

I would be looking for 3/8 chain, not 325.

What Oregon bar mount is this saw set up for ? Oregon doesn't list it yet in their app guide.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Nov 10, 2011)

cambl said:


> I would be looking for 3/8 chain, not 325.
> 
> What Oregon bar mount is this saw set up for ? Oregon doesn't list it yet in their app guide.



Poulan style Oregon A041 mount. Not sure why you'd want to run 3/8" on it, but you'd just have to switch the rim.


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 10, 2011)

Edge & Engine said:


> Poulan style Oregon A041 mount. Not sure why you'd want to run 3/8" on it,
> 
> I'd guess so it would cut 2" branches faster while losing lots of cutting speed in real wood. Steve


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 10, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> I'm not sure that individual eBay sellers who list a lot of NIB Echo saws could get away with selling stolen saws; it seems that sooner or later they would get caught. Maybe Echo periodically unloads saws dirt cheap???





STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> not saying it doesn't happen, but until now all my echos' came off ebay, and i have never received a hot one. I always buy from a seller with good rep, and lots of it. I run the s/n before i buy, ifigure if the seller is not selling hot saws,they won't have a problem giving me the s/n.




STIHLTHEDEERE, when you qouted me the capitalizations didn't show, which makes me look lazy and/or uneducated. I'm curious, did you remove them, or was it a software glitch?


----------



## 385XP (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 500p and i like it so far.It ran good stock but runs alot better muffler moded.


----------



## cambl (Dec 9, 2011)

I found a CS-500P at a dealer in WA and took a look at it - nice saw although I've never even considered buying an Echo. But, since it was designed by Shindaiwa I'm interested.

Anyone else running one? 

I'd like to use the Oregon K041 bar mount since I have spare bars and chains. Any idea if this mount will work with the oil slot?

Thanks


----------



## rburg (Dec 9, 2011)

How does the cs500 compare to the 446 weight wise?


----------



## miking (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw one at the dealership just the other day for the first time and man is it light! If that model is an improvement on the 530, it's going to be impressive. It appeared to be a slimmed down version of my 600P, more or less, with the outboard clutch and felt air filter and if I didn't like my 530 so much I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat. Sure nice to see a pro saw go down in weight, I know that.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 9, 2011)

miking said:


> Sure nice to see a pro saw go down in weight, I know that.



It does appear to be bucking the current trend. :msp_smile:.


----------



## miking (Dec 9, 2011)

The only thing is, and this is a personal preference thing, is that any brand new saw on any shelf looks sad with no crud on it. Pretty much like a new truck looks too. I almost feel sorry for it.


----------



## cambl (Dec 9, 2011)

Well I just picked up the Echoshindaiwa CS-500P and I'm impressed so far.

Edge and Engine had some great pics earlier in this post... I'm going to dig in to the muffler and carb limiters and posts pics of those details.

A local Stihl dealer I go to had never seen one but ordered it in for me. Turns out that the Oregon K041 mount works, so I can run a 20" Microlite with 3/8 chain ( I know the world is going to .325 but I'm all set up for 3/8 on the other saws).


----------



## cambl (Dec 9, 2011)

*Surprise, no CAT no baffle*

Took the CS500P apart and here are some pics.

Biggest surprise is the muffler is wide open, no center baffle, no CAT, with just a very restrictive outlet /deflector that can easily be opened up without doing any internal mods.

Carb limiter screws are plastic and I hope will pop out.


----------



## cambl (Dec 9, 2011)

Here are a few more pics. Simple design, interesting chain adjuster, easy to work on. Need to get it in some wood and see how it works!

The only odd thing I see is the starter assist spring, which makes no sense for a "pro" saw, but as long as it doesn't break we'll live with it.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 9, 2011)

I got to get my hands on a new 500P today, didn't get to run it. Echo has come a long way imho with this design. It's weight and small frame size kind og reminded me of slightly enlarged MS 211. To be perfectly honest I was impressed with the little saw, just from the improved ergonomics/handling/weight. I have not been overly impressed with echo saws in the past, always have respected the quality of trimmers and blowers and have been a big Shinny string trimmer fan, having bought a couple in the last two years.
Echo has greatly improved their line up according to my dealer who was at the point of dropping them, he usually only carried the minimum inventory required, usually just a couple of saws, lots of string trimmers and blowers, today he had at least 10/12' of saws. I wish I had been able to cut with one, it appeared to be every bit as well built and constructed as the 346xpne. Kudo's to Echo/Shinny for reacting to the market.
If I were a person needing a saw for personal use, I'd sure consider one. The dealer thinks they clearly outperform any of the previous models in the same cc class. His only concern is the back end support from Echo on reembursing the dealer, he said in the past it has been horrible, the warranty has not been worth a damn, he seems to think they are going to improve this as well. 
Imho they are introducing a a very competitive line of saws that is going to give the box store huskies a real run for their money. Total perspective change just based on what I saw today, I don't see them impacting Stihl's pro line up any, but I'm looking forward to running a 500 just to see how they compare to others in wood. Good stuff, echo dealers needed a revamped line up.


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 10, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I got to get my hands on a new 500P today, didn't get to run it. Echo has come a long way imho with this design. It's weight and small frame size kind og reminded me of slightly enlarged MS 211. To be perfectly honest I was impressed with the little saw, just from the improved ergonomics/handling/weight. I have not been overly impressed with echo saws in the past, always have respected the quality of trimmers and blowers and have been a big Shinny string trimmer fan, having bought a couple in the last two years.
> Echo has greatly improved their line up according to my dealer who was at the point of dropping them, he usually only carried the minimum inventory required, usually just a couple of saws, lots of string trimmers and blowers, today he had at least 10/12' of saws. I wish I had been able to cut with one, it appeared to be every bit as well built and constructed as the 346xpne. Kudo's to Echo/Shinny for reacting to the market.
> If I were a person needing a saw for personal use, I'd sure consider one. The dealer thinks they clearly outperform any of the previous models in the same cc class. His only concern is the back end support from Echo on reembursing the dealer, he said in the past it has been horrible, the warranty has not been worth a damn, he seems to think they are going to improve this as well.
> Imho they are introducing a a very competitive line of saws that is going to give the box store huskies a real run for their money. Total perspective change just based on what I saw today, I don't see them impacting Stihl's pro line up any, but I'm looking forward to running a 500 just to see how they compare to others in wood. Good stuff, echo dealers needed a revamped line up.




Echo has been making good saws for at least 10 years, my CS510 will run with any 50cc saw out there. Also it handles as good or better than most as all newer Echo saws do. Steve


----------



## pgg (Dec 10, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Echo has been making good saws for at least 1 year... Also their plastic handles are as good or better than most.. Steve





Yes Echo makes lovely plastic but the 1 year thing is a bit of an exaggeration


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 10, 2011)

pgg said:


> Yes Echo makes the best chainsaws made , no crappy plastic handlebars.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time you smartened up. Steve


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 10, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Echo has been making good saws for at least 10 years



Just 10 years :hmm3grin2orange: How about 46...Bob


----------



## TRI955 (Dec 10, 2011)

So I this the Echo version of the Shindaiwa 502s??? If so where does the line start??


----------



## cambl (Dec 10, 2011)

From what I understand the CS-500P is based on the Shin 446S which was going to be released as a Shin 502 (or 5 something) then Echo took over. Other than the Orange paint and decals, I can see a lot of Shindaiwa in there... similar to the 488 and 490 except now we have the inboard clutch.


----------



## TRI955 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I have it out in the truck, It will be the weekend before I can try it out....


----------



## cambl (Dec 13, 2011)

Me too... will report back on Sunday. I have mine set up with a 20" and 3/8" LP chain. Modified the carb limiters so I can get some adjustment.






TRI955 said:


> Well, I have it out in the truck, It will be the weekend before I can try it out....


----------



## TRI955 (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't even started mine, but I did pull the restrictor out of the muffler exit, opened up the deflector for the exhaust and trimmed the tabs off the carb limiters. This is a Shindaiwa saw all the way, 446s's big brother. We will see how it does like this for a bit before we go over board with mods. The muffler was VERY restricted though.


----------



## cambl (Dec 13, 2011)

So you are leaving the exit tube comletely out?

Is your muffler a wide-open can with no center baffle?





TRI955 said:


> I haven't even started mine, but I did pull the restrictor out of the muffler exit, opened up the deflector for the exhaust and trimmed the tabs off the carb limiters. This is a Shindaiwa saw all the way, 446s's big brother. We will see how it does like this for a bit before we go over board with mods. The muffler was VERY restricted though.


----------



## TRI955 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes and yes. Looked pretty plugged up to me. Easiest muffler mod I have ever done!!


----------



## cambl (Dec 14, 2011)

Those ShiniEcho engineers have it figured out...

- No CAT muffler
- No baffle in the muffler
- No StratoXtorq

I heard a rumor that Husqvarna was buying Echo to get their muffler technology. Just a rumor.


----------



## mweba (Dec 14, 2011)

Lolol


----------



## cambl (Dec 18, 2011)

Fired up the new Echo for the first time yesterday and here is an update:

Only mods are a switch to 3/8 bar and chain, and opening up the exhaust deflector.

Ran 3 tanks of gas through it cutting up some old dry pine and some stumps with a lot of bark. The air filter sytem is great- no chips or other stuff in the airbox after 3 tanks. Power is good, but Shindaiwas take some time to break in. High speed is set at 12,200 for now. Light! Pulled the 3/8 72LG chain just fine unless I really pushed on it. 

I've never owned an Echo, but I think I'll buy another one of these before UL/ANSI/EPA/CARB figures out that you really can have a 50cc saw that CUTS without a cat muffler and strangled intake system!


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Any updates on the CS-500P?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2012)

I just talked to the "Territory Manager" that covers 42 counties here in Ohio. He said the 500P is the Shindaiwa 488 brought back due to popular demand. I don't know my Echos, so , is this like a 488 or a 446? It's a well built saw with a vertically split mag case and bolt on cylinder.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jul 20, 2012)

The CS-500P is an updated Shindaiwa 502S which is a larger displacement version of the 446S. It has nothing to do with the old 488.


----------



## FastGame (Jul 20, 2012)

VI sawguy said:


> The CS-500P is an updated Shindaiwa 502S which is a larger displacement version of the 446S. It has nothing to do with the old 488.



Is that good ? I'm getting interested in these, I can get a nice used one cheap....how the heck did I get into this saw stuff


----------



## VI sawguy (Jul 21, 2012)

FastGame said:


> Is that good ? I'm getting interested in these, I can get a nice used one cheap....how the heck did I get into this saw stuff



Depends. The 488 was a very reliable saw but it is an old design now. The 500P/502S is an upgrade in many ways.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 21, 2012)

VI sawguy said:


> Depends. The 488 was a very reliable saw but it is an old design now. The 500P/502S is an upgrade in many ways.



Hopefully the CS500p has quite a bit of Echo in it as my CS510 and CS520 saws have a lot more power than my 488 Shinny. Steve


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 1, 2012)

This discussion about Shin, or Echo ancestry reminds me of the old Reeses peanut butter commercials. "Hey, you got your Shindaiwa in my Echo". No you got your Echo in my Shin". 

I've been using Echo equipment since 1990. My first Echo was a string trimmer. Little 21cc straight shaft. That little trimmer survived EVERYTHING I could put it through. Only had to replace it due to theft. Replaced it with same model from a pawn shop. Picked up several other Echo pieces. Numerous handheld blowers (always been underpowered), and a cs4400 chainsaw. My cs4400 has been reliable as can be. 

Despite years of abuse and often being left in the bed of my truck in all weather, I've never had to leave a job unfinished due to any Echo equipment. I've had a Redmax trimmer fail to start due to a weak coil, Stihl blower fail to start due to carb issue. The simple rugged designs Echo has put forth are very forgiving of "field repairs", and tend to interchange parts. 

My point being that while cutting speed and HP are the topics of most chainsaw threads, reliability and field servicibility should (at least in my mind) be equally important.

Day after day, year after year, Echo equipment just works.


----------



## Log slayer (Dec 2, 2012)

Late to the scrap on this but I'm a big stihl guy. That being said I was givin a few echo saws new for free from my equipment dealer due to late arrival of a machine I was havin built. 330t and cs450p. The little top handle is ok. It was free put a 20" bar on the 450p and stump saw it was. After a year I realized it was still kickin. :msp_ohmy: did some research and realized what I had. Mm and retune with 16" bar. I will not sell this saw. I have watching what echo has been doing ever since.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Dec 2, 2012)

GrassGuerilla said:


> My first Echo was a string trimmer. Little 21cc straight shaft. That little trimmer survived EVERYTHING I could put it through. Only had to replace it due to theft. Replaced it with same model from a pawn shop.



Are you sure you didn't replace it with the same trimmer from a pawn shop?:msp_sneaky:

Just sayin'


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 2, 2012)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Are you sure you didn't replace it with the same trimmer from a pawn shop?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Just sayin'



That was also my first thought. But then if we are talking about a 1990 model, it surely wasn't that expensive to buy. 

7


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 2, 2012)

Log slayer said:


> Late to the scrap on this but I'm a big stihl guy. That being said I was givin a few echo saws new for free from my equipment dealer due to late arrival of a machine I was havin built. 330t and cs450p. The little top handle is ok. It was free put a 20" bar on the 450p and stump saw it was. After a year I realized it was still kickin. :msp_ohmy: did some research and realized what I had. Mm and retune with 16" bar. I will not sell this saw. I have watching what echo has been doing ever since.



The CS450 is another Echo that makes huge improvements with just a muff modd and tuning.. Steve


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 2, 2012)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Are you sure you didn't replace it with the same trimmer from a pawn shop?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Just sayin'



Lol, pretty sure it wasn't my own. Entirely possible it ended up there the same way though. They made variations of the srm210 for a long time. During production there were numerous changes. The replacement was newer than the one lost. I think I gave $75 for it. It still is my back up. Early on in its life my Redmax trimmer couldn't be depended on. Once broke in and adjusted right, it's been great. Way more power and fuel efficient than the old echo, but it's let me down more than once. 

Never, I repeat NEVER needed a backup for an echo. Always been able to make em run.


----------



## trophyhunter (Dec 2, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> If it stays together and has any piss to it at all that Echo will sell, sell and sell.
> 
> The number of folks looking to step away from Stihl and Husqvarna right now is HUGE. Hopefully Echo put it together right.
> 
> At $400.00 out the door it would not need to have all that much piss to it, 10.7#.



I just looked at ECHO saws for the first time last week, things like magnesium cases, 300 hour EPA engine ratings and all metal handles are a pretty big deal at similar price points to some of the things Husky offers for similar dollars. 

The Echos look like a winner to me, they give you more for your dollars.


----------



## DB43725 (Dec 2, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> The CS450 is another Echo that makes huge improvements with just a muff modd and tuning.. Steve



Think that helps them out,, let Mastermind trick it out,,, then ya have a real saw,,,


----------



## stvnshnn (Dec 19, 2012)

*New to site, new saw*

Just bought a new Echo CS 500 last Thursday. Getting ready to put it to work this weekend. I have a little experience with chainsaws, grew up cutting wood with my uncle. But this fall my wife and I bought a Blaze King to heat our home with wood. I had enough wood cut from the last few years of using a borrowed Echo CS 520 to burn for most of this winter.
I am curious about the "mods" to make it run more efficiently. Is there a place on the site to look for "how-to's" on this particular saw to do muffler modifications and some of the other things I am reading about. This year I intend to cut and split two years worth of wood (10-12 cords) and would like to do it as safely, quickly and efficiently as possible. 
On a side note, does modifying things void the warranty? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Dec 19, 2012)

chances are you won't have a warranty issue if you take car of it. forget the warranty i'm an echo tech and if echo didn't do it they ain't covering it. cut to your hearts content just keep your chains sharp, mix at the right ratio and fresh, have fun, and let the saw do the work. don't be beatin on it for no reason.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 19, 2012)

stvnshnn said:


> On a side note, does modifying things void the warranty?
> Thanks for any help.


 
Yes. Of course, the most likely issue you could run into would be carb/fuel related. Which they won't stand behind anyway, so. Might as well.

But the short answer is yes, muff mod and re-tune does void warranty.


----------



## zogger (Dec 19, 2012)

stvnshnn said:


> Just bought a new Echo CS 500 last Thursday. Getting ready to put it to work this weekend. I have a little experience with chainsaws, grew up cutting wood with my uncle. But this fall my wife and I bought a Blaze King to heat our home with wood. I had enough wood cut from the last few years of using a borrowed Echo CS 520 to burn for most of this winter.
> I am curious about the "mods" to make it run more efficiently. Is there a place on the site to look for "how-to's" on this particular saw to do muffler modifications and some of the other things I am reading about. This year I intend to cut and split two years worth of wood (10-12 cords) and would like to do it as safely, quickly and efficiently as possible.
> On a side note, does modifying things void the warranty?
> Thanks for any help.



Did you get it from a dealer? If so did they tune it correctly in the shop?

I like echo saws just fine..own some..and I do not trust how they ship as regards the H screw. Crapshoot. Not familiar with that model though, so..on your own there.

Use non ethanol fuel, just hunt it down, use their echo brand mix oil, save the receipts, or better, buy the echo oil direct from a servicing dealer, save that receipt. You might could get themj to run the saw in for you for registration purposes, I dont know all their policies on that with saws bought elsewhere, but worth a shot.. If you got the saw elsewhere, take it there, offer to pay a reasonable 15 minute shop fee, whatever their minimum is for a quick carb adjust,throw some cash right on the counter while talking, and ask them nicely if they would please adjust it correctly as you intend to take care of it, and use it, and only use fresh good quality mix, and you dont want it getting toasted due to too lean of a stock carb EPA setting, if applicable.


----------



## stvnshnn (Dec 20, 2012)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for the quick responses. I did buy the saw from one of the local Echo dealers. It is the same shop I bought the stove from. After much researching, I found the most common response about buying a saw included two parts - 1. Buy from a local shop 2. Develop a good relationship with them. They have a great shop, I have had everything from lawn mowers to chainsaws serviced there and never had an issue. The techs helping me have always been patient and knowledgeable. They even put on a basic how-to class on servicing your own small engine. 
Couple more questions...
I intend to use Echo/Shindaiwa oil and I have a low-temp bar oil for cutting during the winter here in Alaska. But where do I find non-ethanol gas?

Do the muffler modifications help "that much"?

I will be giving the shop a call to ask about the carb settings to avoid running the saw too lean. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 20, 2012)

stvnshnn said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I did buy the saw from one of the local Echo dealers. It is the same shop I bought the stove from. After much researching, I found the most common response about buying a saw included two parts - 1. Buy from a local shop 2. Develop a good relationship with them. They have a great shop, I have had everything from lawn mowers to chainsaws serviced there and never had an issue. The techs helping me have always been patient and knowledgeable. They even put on a basic how-to class on servicing your own small engine.
> Couple more questions...
> I intend to use Echo/Shindaiwa oil and I have a low-temp bar oil for cutting during the winter here in Alaska. But where do I find non-ethanol gas?
> 
> ...



Check at a marina for non-ethanol gas.


----------



## mweba (Dec 20, 2012)

stvnshnn said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I did buy the saw from one of the local Echo dealers. It is the same shop I bought the stove from. After much researching, I found the most common response about buying a saw included two parts - 1. Buy from a local shop 2. Develop a good relationship with them. They have a great shop, I have had everything from lawn mowers to chainsaws serviced there and never had an issue. The techs helping me have always been patient and knowledgeable. They even put on a basic how-to class on servicing your own small engine.
> Couple more questions...
> I intend to use Echo/Shindaiwa oil and I have a low-temp bar oil for cutting during the winter here in Alaska. But where do I find non-ethanol gas?
> 
> ...



This is by far the easiest saw to mm. Remove the deflector screws, screen and pull the "tube" out. Replace screen and deflector. Well worth the little effort.


----------



## zogger (Dec 20, 2012)

stvnshnn said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I did buy the saw from one of the local Echo dealers. It is the same shop I bought the stove from. After much researching, I found the most common response about buying a saw included two parts - 1. Buy from a local shop 2. Develop a good relationship with them. They have a great shop, I have had everything from lawn mowers to chainsaws serviced there and never had an issue. The techs helping me have always been patient and knowledgeable. They even put on a basic how-to class on servicing your own small engine.
> Couple more questions...
> I intend to use Echo/Shindaiwa oil and I have a low-temp bar oil for cutting during the winter here in Alaska. But where do I find non-ethanol gas?
> 
> ...



I thought all your pump gas in alaska was non ethanol? From a survival issue, can't have folks stranded out with a borked sled in east moose droppings ya know...

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## Betts04 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just started looking at new saws and this is one that caught my eye. How have they worked out for those that have more than a few hours on them?
does the muffler mod require some re-jetting of the carb?


----------



## 2dumb4words (Apr 17, 2013)

Betts04 said:


> Just started looking at new saws and this is one that caught my eye. How have they worked out for those that have more than a few hours on them?
> does the muffler mod require some re-jetting of the carb?



Factory jets will be fine. You MUST adjust the carb after the MM. Just keep the outer hole (that your going to enlarge less than 80% of the exhaust port on the jug. Then adjust the high speed jet till it 4-strokes out of the wood, and just cleans up in the cut. It's imperative that you do not run it too lean. If it sound like its revving higher than it started out, richening it up. QUICK!

Husqvarna 3120XP Carb Adjustment.wmv - YouTube 

Video provided by our own BLSnelling.


----------



## cambl (Apr 18, 2013)

*Cs500p*



Betts04 said:


> Just started looking at new saws and this is one that caught my eye. How have they worked out for those that have more than a few hours on them?
> does the muffler mod require some re-jetting of the carb?



No problems, lightest 50cc pro saw out there, running 20" Oregon Prolite with 72LP chain and it works well. I don't like the spring assist starter -no need for it- so I installed a roll pin to defeat that. Note that bar selection is limited unless you buy the Echo versions, but you can use the Oregon K041 mount with a slight mod for oiling.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2013)

*Echo CS-500EVL Question*

I hate to come in on the back of this thread, but I just got in for restoration a vintage Echo CS-500EVL, circa 1991 I believe but not sure. Almost all metal, it weighs about 14 lb dry. Clean as a whistle. I have two questions:

(1) What is the displacement of the 500EVL? About 54cc?

I have a spark and excellent compression, checked the cylinder/piston and the rings are even in great shape. Still won't pop. It fires and burns a teaspoon of fuel that I drop into the combustion chamber but dies quickly. Fuel filter and line seem fine. Carb settings have no effect. Can't get a pop on choke to save my neck.

(2) Any suggestions for a potential quick fix?


----------



## 2dumb4words (Apr 18, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> I hate to come in on the back of this thread, but I just got in for restoration a vintage Echo CS-500EVL, circa 1991 I believe but not sure. Almost all metal, it weighs about 14 lb dry. Clean as a whistle. I have two questions:
> 
> (1) What is the displacement of the 500EVL? About 54cc?
> 
> ...



You'll get more info if you start a new thread with the model and Help in the topic. Some friendly knowledgable folks around.

Edit; clean the carb. Might as well pick up a kit for it. Go ahead and replace the fuel lines & filter too.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 18, 2013)

Check the impulse line or hose also, I'd bet on a stiff diaphram in the carb or carb gunked up. Steve


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Check the impulse line or hose also, I'd bet on a stiff diaphram in the carb or carb gunked up. Steve



Thanks a lot, Steve. I kind of hated to start a new Echo 500 thread. I suspected the carb also. Looks like at least a $100 fix. Finding working parts for these saws is almost imposiible.

I've already checked the impulse hose. It's in good shape. I thought I'd first try fuel squirted into the carb intake in order to revive it. My experience with carb diaphragms and messing with carbs in general is that once you mess with them, they get worse. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 18, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Thanks a lot, Steve. I kind of hated to start a new Echo 500 thread. I suspected the carb also. Looks like at least a $100 fix. Finding working parts for these saws is almost imposiible.
> 
> I've already checked the impulse hose. It's in good shape. I thought I'd first try fuel squirted into the carb intake in order to revive it. My experience with carb diaphragms and messing with carbs in general is that once you mess with them, they get worse. :msp_unsure:



I have read that soaking a diaphragm in brake fluid for 2 or 3 days will revive them. I never tried it.


----------



## zogger (Apr 18, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Thanks a lot, Steve. I kind of hated to start a new Echo 500 thread. I suspected the carb also. Looks like at least a $100 fix. Finding working parts for these saws is almost imposiible.
> 
> I've already checked the impulse hose. It's in good shape. I thought I'd first try fuel squirted into the carb intake in order to revive it. My experience with carb diaphragms and messing with carbs in general is that once you mess with them, they get worse. :msp_unsure:




Why a 100 buck fix? Get the carb off, get the number, order the kit by make/model of carb. Pay attention to which bits go where. Clean it out good with carb cleaner, and the little screen inside is sorta critical. New lines, etc. Should be under 20 total, not 100.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2013)

zogger said:


> Why a 100 buck fix? Get the carb off, get the number, order the kit by make/model of carb. Pay attention to which bits go where. Clean it out good with carb cleaner, and the little screen inside is sorta critical. New lines, etc. Should be under 20 total, not 100.


OK. Well at least we have isolated the engine starting problem to the carburetor. Then again, there is a strange clunking sound whenever you shake the saw. Mufflers for these saws are all discontinued. Sounds like the guts of the muffler have all come apart and are rattling around inside the muffler housing. Is that something to be concerned about? I figured I would just let that slide until I got the engine to start running. opcorn:


----------



## Johnny Forester (May 19, 2013)

*New Saw: Echo cs500p*



Edge & Engine said:


> It's an inboard, and 100% different from the CS-530. It's very similar to the Shindaiwa 446s, but it has a different engine and several new features.



I just picked up a cs500p yesterday from a local dealer. For the same price I could have picked up a Stihl 271 but after researching here, and other sites online, I made this decision. It strikes me as a great saw, light and strong, for my yearly firewood needs (24 face cords) and yard maintenance. My previous saw was a Stihl 024av from the 80's, which finally gave up the ghost. Although it was a small saw, I took the advice of my logger neighbour and always kept my chain sharp, chain guide in bar clean, and air filter breathing well. Thanks for providing the info in your posts. Have a great day.


----------



## rmotoman (May 19, 2013)

Congrats on the new saw. Looks very nice.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 30, 2013)

Just got one off Ebay, $360 shipped. Another Echo that needs a muff modd, a dog as it came, cuts almost as good as a CS520 with the muff opened up and it's not broke in yet. Ready to cut 14# 7 oz and handle great. Tuning was real good, a tad rich if anything. Steve


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jul 30, 2013)

That 500P is so sweet I'm gonna give you some You Suck points even though you didn't get it for free! Every now and again you get one that's actually tuned right from the factory.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 30, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Just got one off Ebay, $360 shipped. Another Echo that needs a muff modd, a dog as it came, cuts almost as good as a CS520 with the muff opened up and it's not broke in yet. Ready to cut 14# 7 oz and handle great. Tuning was real good, a tad rich if anything. Steve



I see there is one on there now for $375 shipped. I hope they keep having them on there until I can afford one.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 30, 2013)

Never did have a problem with the muffler falling off Echo saws as some Stihl and Husky models do but this CS500p has 4 bolts holding the muff on. Also it has a 2 ring piston, but I don't think 1 or 2 rings matter much. Still not as much power as the CS520, maybe after break in. Those Cs520 got balls. Steve


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 31, 2013)

*Got it Working...*

Needed to clean and rebuild the carb. Simple fix, actually. Several other minor areas needed attention, but this saw is now a keeper. I think it runs right alongside my Stihl 034 AV Super that I upgrade to an 036.

Echo is still a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 29, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> Just got one off Ebay, $360 shipped. Another Echo that needs a muff modd, a dog as it came, cuts almost as good as a CS520 with the muff opened up and it's not broke in yet. Ready to cut 14# 7 oz and handle great. Tuning was real good, a tad rich if anything. Steve



Is your 500p getting any closer to the power of the 510/520/530 now that it's broke in? It sounds like it just isn't on the same level as the older 50cc's.


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't run the 500p much yet, I'm using some CS400 and a Cs450 with .325 nk chain around the mill. Just not impressed with the 500p yet, think I'm going to try opening up the muff more. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 30, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> I don't run the 500p much yet, I'm using some CS400 and a Cs450 with .325 nk chain around the mill. *Just not impressed with the 500p yet*, think I'm going to try opening up the muff more. Steve



Not odd at all, considering the power specs. 2.13 kW/2.9 hp is *very low *for a 50cc saw - actually the lowest I have ever seen after the 1950s.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Not odd at all, considering the power specs. 2.13 kW/2.9 hp is *very low *for a 50cc saw - actually the lowest I have ever seen after the 1950s.


What I see as a faux pas on the homepage of the specs is thet the 490 and 500 have the same power numbers. This is for me quite strange.
7


----------

